# Dark ring under eyes



## luvtiels11 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a friend's cockatiel and I've noticed that she has some dark spot under both eyes. Does anyone knows what could it be?

She's an adult hen. Apart from that she looks healthy.

Thank you.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

luvtiels11 said:


> I have a friend's cockatiel and I've noticed that she has some dark spot under both eyes. Does anyone knows what could it be?
> 
> She's an adult hen. Apart from that she looks healthy.
> 
> Thank you.


You posted this on the facebook forum too lol.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

what the name of this facebook forum coulf find a cockiteal forum anywere


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ericmcginn5 said:


> what the name of this facebook forum coulf find a cockiteal forum anywere


Its called Cockatiel forum


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

thank you brandon found it


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

It could be that the fine feathers surrounding her eyes are thinning out causing a 'bare-eyed' appearance. I don't know what causes it but making sure she's getting proper nutrition is something to look into.


----------

